# Modafinil / Provigil



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anybody know a decent UK source for modafinil / provigil. It's not an illegal substance in the UK, so don't delete the thread.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

what is it?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

its a stimulant but not stimulating it just keeps you awake, and although its not illegal it is prescription. so im not sourcing you and nebody else is a scammer too. if they pm you . lock/delete.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I found it to be crap, it will work for some but its not a stim like you think it will be, certainly not like EPH or anything, its a very muted effect, wasn't impressed.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

It is to help people that can't stay away...i forget what that condition is called......Narcolepsy i think. I got some when in india, works quite welll. I know chefx took some while i was out there and he recons to have had just half a pill and said he couldn't get drunk!

I used, helped starve off the sleep when working all through the night. No buzz or rush just keeps you alert. I read some where a while ago that it become popular with students whilst studying for exams. That reminds me i think ill get mine out and use up before they expire :bounce:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I quite like it on occasion, but some people get little from it, but maybe they expect too much?

If you found an online pharmacy for it, it is very expensive, as a 'supp' from the far east it was cheap, but has now been classed as psycho active, so there wont be anymore coming from over there, as they loose their nuts if caught sending, 

Not sure about the legality over here, I would suspect POM? I am pretty sure Adrafinil is POM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

I quite like it tbh.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> I quite like it on occasion, but some people get little from it, *but maybe they expect too much?*
> 
> If you found an online pharmacy for it, it is very expensive, as a 'supp' from the far east it was cheap, but has now been classed as psycho active, so there wont be anymore coming from over there, as they loose their nuts if caught sending,
> 
> Not sure about the legality over here, I would suspect POM? I am pretty sure Adrafinil is POM.


lol...yep...it was the falling asleep at the wheel as hour no' 17 approached 

I think id have had to have gone to 400mg to see anythign positive, but I know it worked ok for yourself.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> what is it?


modafinil-provigil.pdf


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I get mine from united pharmacies


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

It def does not have a stim effect, more of a keep you awake affect. Some people it works good for all the time, some people it works good and then dies off.. some people it just doesn't work.


----------



## flammingstarr (Jun 26, 2012)

fits said:


> It is to help people that can't stay away...i forget what that condition is called......Narcolepsy i think. I got some when in india, works quite welll. I know chefx took some while i was out there and he recons to have had just half a pill and said he couldn't get drunk!
> 
> I used, helped starve off the sleep when working all through the night. No buzz or rush just keeps you alert. I read some where a while ago that it become popular with students whilst studying for exams. That reminds me i think ill get mine out and use up before they expire :bounce:


Hi,

I am a bit of an 'intruder' on here as I don't participate in any sort of sports/bodybuilding but I came across this site trying to obtain some Provigil [Modafinil] without prescription in the UK.

I suffer from an horrendous virtually untreatable sleep disorder similar to chronic fatigue syndrome that leaves me constantly wanting to sleep and exhausted. I dont have a 'life' at all and I am truly fed-up and desperate.

My consultant will not give me a prescription for this drug as its very expensive and unlicenced for use in the UK but I need to be able to function.

Please could you tell me where you got it from - was it a UK source. I am absolutely 100% genuine and need this medication as I am currently relying heavily on relatives to care for my adoreable little boy.

Thank you

Louise


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

tkd said:


> Does anybody know a decent UK source for modafinil / provigil. It's not an illegal substance in the UK, so don't delete the thread.


You can get it from RxCart


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I was prescribed it at 200mg per day from my doc to combat the tiredness from psych meds. Works really well - but eventually I was taken off it as it made me a touch manic lol


----------

